# Measurements for Kochi knives



## JBroida (Jul 8, 2012)

Just put up measurements for all of our Kochi knives... you can find them all here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi.html


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 8, 2012)

Great! For me it's one of the big advantages JKI and your site have over others.

Now... how about a bit of info on Kochi? Maybe the only maker you don't have a short blurb about on the site. :wink:

Are they based in Sakai?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 8, 2012)

i can say that this series is custom made for us and thats about it... the maker doesnt want his info out there.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 8, 2012)

JBroida said:


> i can say that this series is custom made for us and thats about it... the maker doesnt want his info out there.



More secrets! Well, maybe adds to the allure...


----------

